# MYO Mixes



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I was cleaning up my bookmarks the other day and came across these sites.

This site has all kinds of MYO mixes. Hundreds. I've copied and pasted the ones I want onto a word document and then printed them out.
Budget101.com - - Make Your Own Mixes

This one here is a site that is from the University of Maine's Cooperative Extension service.
If you look at the very top you'll see tiny writing to download the pdf file for these recipes. It's a 31 page pdf. I've done downloaded and copied it out for my notebooks.
This one here has recipes to use the mixes with.
Saving Money with Homemade Convenience Mixes, Bulletin 4029 Dreams


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks ... I had Budget101 but the other was new to me. Will do additional pages for THE NOTEBOOK tomorrow and probably put some mixes together, too.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:2thumb: with that many on the list I'm sure to find a few i don't have! thanx! :2thumb:


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, found a couple I really want to try.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, there goes the Survival Cookbook using mixes that only need water to make. that I was going to write....

 Thanks for the links!


----------

